# Merit List of Punjab Medical Colleges



## IMRAN KHAN (Nov 12, 2007)

What are the merits of Punjab Medical Colleges?


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

I'm not quite sure that I understand your question.#confused Are you asking about the merit list for this year? Or about some possible advantages of attending Punjab Medical Colleges?

Here's a link to the Punjab Government 2007 entrance test results.


----------



## squid (Jun 19, 2007)

merit list is not out yet. it's expected in the 1st week of dec


----------



## zan786 (Nov 12, 2007)

Merit List of Pak Origin Students Self Finance Scheme


----------

